
The No Excuse List - opusdie
http://noexcuselist.com/
======
spindritf
It should answer the question "why?" As in "why are those the best?" Or at
least carry a short review to help users choose.

For example, while not recommended, MIT Open Courseware is fairly high on the
list but it's not very good for self-study. I even remember reading somewhere
that it's actually targeted at teachers.

Other than that, it's a fine list.

------
freetshirt
You can be very smart but have no connections and no money and be unable to
find a job. Who you know matters way more than what you know.

This list is only an excuse for not being smart, not for being unable to get a
good job.

~~~
Igglyboo
No where on the website does it mention not having a job or being unemployed.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I suppose "time" would still be a valid excuse.

Wasn't expecting to see some resources on Bass, though. That'll be handy when
my brain is mush after several hours of programming exercises. Thanks!

------
jacke
send this to my friends whiners

